# Google Advertising Wanted



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I sell a whole carcass roasting spit on eBay. At one time you could go into Google and a search on roasting spit brought it up third from top. Now I can't find any reference to my eBay listing at all.

Is anyone qualified to be an advisor on how to place a Goodle ad?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Google used to run _Froogle_ listings in the organic search results for "product type" search results. I'm guessing that's where your ebay traffic was coming from. Used to be an easy way to "get to the top" because just about anyone could submit an excel file and a few hours later have their products show up in the top listings, _if_ you knew what you were doing. The affiliate crowd _loved_ it. Now Froogle has morphed into Product Listings. Those results are also shown under the "Shopping" links on search result pages.

If ebay was running an ad campaign and using that keyword phrase, their sponsored ad would appear to the right of the organic listings under _Sponsored Links_. To do that yourself, you would need to create an Adwords account @ Google Adwords. They have their own Adwords Beginner Guide. They do have a small activation fee of $5.00.

Do you have your own website to sell your products from? If not and you plan to sell for some time to come it might be a better investment. You could still use Paypal as your payment processor from your website.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I do not have a separate webssite. Ebay is it. At time I had over 500 e
Bay listings, but am now down to about 180. One of my most popular sellers is a whole carcass BBQ spit roaster. It used to be when you did a search on Google for roasting spit, I would turn up in the left hand colume, three listings from the top. Now I can't find it anywhere on Google. Apparently I got some sales through Google (which would just refer them to my eBay paper). I need professional help in getting it back in the Google listings., while remaining an eBay lising.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I found you. Search for "roasting spit" and then click on "shopping results for roasting spit" and your ebay listings are 4th and 7th. Only the top 3 appear on the main results page and the three above you all use the words "roast" "roasted" and "spit roast" more than you do. To get back on the main page I would add a paragraph at the beginning of the listing that uses the key words in an informative way.


----------

